# Project Horse Conformation



## Fantelle (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey! This is Elien, my 11-year old project horse since October.
She is mainly Holsteiner x Selle Français.

I'd like a conformation critique so I can make possible changes to my plans
with her if needed. Please know that I'm pretty bad at conformation though,
and probably won't understand you if you use very technical terms. xD

A few specific things I'd like answered in addition to a general critique:
Is she lacking muscle anywhere?
How is her weight? We've been trying to get her to lose weight for over a
year by feeding pony amounts, but her weight is staying consistent.

I hope these photos are okay C:


















She's already had one very successful foal for our barn and we're planning to breed her again this spring ​


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Can you tell a little about how she is used and stabled?


----------



## Fantelle (Oct 26, 2015)

whisperbaby22 said:


> Can you tell a little about how she is used and stabled?


She is used for riding lessons at our barn, usually by the age 14-16 groups.
She has potential in dressage but has to be re-taught, and is a great jumper
(we do 1m shows with her). I'm guessing shes ridden approximately 5-8
hours a week, and regularily has access to meadows though I'm not sure
how often.

Here are two older riding photos of her 
















​


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

It looks as though she has a capped hock rt hind. 
In the picture she looks to me to have a bit of a long back, but not bad.
Her hoofs look to be trimmed pretty short and rt front looks like the heel is under run.
Over all she looks like a good solid horse.
Reminds me of a mare that I used to ride.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Just noticed that you have only had her a short time. Not an expert, but I'd just continue on. She's a very nice mare, should do well for you.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I think she is a very solid looking mare. Her weight doesn't seem bad to me, especially if she is a broodmare. But then again, I'm no expert & I'm used to seeing my overly fat, fuzzy horses  Good luck with her!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Besides a straight shoulder I like her. Certainly the pictures of her ridden shows that she likes her job and doesn't have any pain. Sometimes some horsepeople are not fond of certain physical traits, like high withers, which I happen to Like, because they keep the saddle from sliding forwards.
She isn't perfect, so I wonder why you are breeding her?
I think you'll find that most of us here would recommend thinking twice about breeding a mare because the market is so bad. Unless you are replacing an older horse and starting a younger one, there really is no need to put another horse out competing for owners.
She looks very kind.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like her. I think she is nice enough to breed. I would be looking at a proven Hannoverian or Holsteiner stud.. one with prepotency for a better shoulder. 

I note you are located in Belgium and I think your Warmblood market there is stronger than here in the US.


----------



## Fantelle (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you all for your tips and kind words - it's nice to know that there isn't anything majorly wrong with her. I will definitely keep working with her and continue sharing my progress. ^-^

To answer Corporal: We have a few horses retiring in the next few years and so we'd like a new addition. The foal is intended to stay at the barn, just like her previous one (pictured below). He is gorgeous, and does good work for us. C:










(I blurred the face because it's not me pictured)


----------



## Fantelle (Oct 26, 2015)

And to answer Elana:
I actually do have a very limited supply of pictures of the stud - here is Mr. Handsome. 










I'm pretty sure I was told he was Holsteiner/Paint, though that may be incorrect.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't know how much control you have over breeding but with the horses my trainer has bred, there have been quite a few very nice horses. But when we look at stallions we always look at the dam's breeding and look at what lines are known to cross well. We then look at the elite stallions who are consistent and top producers for the sport. Then depending on if the proposed foal is being bred to be a quality amateur horse or an elite professional quality horse we look at ridability and temperament in what the stallion produces. What the stallion produces and getting a look at his offspring gives a better idea of how suitable he is vs him looking conformationally compatible. 

I was going to say to me she looks like she's from jumper lines but she looks like a nice mare. I don't know jumper lines. I only know dressage lines for german and dutch horses (not as familiar with holsteiner or trakehner lines).


----------



## Fantelle (Oct 26, 2015)

In response to DanteDressageNerd: 

My trainer is in charge of the breeding and knows what she's doing. I was simply informed about the fact that she'd be bred again. Both her and her stud are from jumping lines and we're hoping to produce a horse that'll run nicely for us in lessons. Nothing extremely professional. 

Thank you!


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I really like the substantial hind leg on her!


----------

